# Solved: Lion OS



## herc (Aug 9, 2004)

Will the Lion OS require Snow Leopard to upgrade from, or will it be possible to upgrade from OS X 10.5.8 (Leopard), and if not should I wait for the release of Lion this summer?

Thanks in advance,

herc


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Considering it was possible to upgrade to Snow Leopard from Tiger, I see no reason why you can't upgrade to Lion from Leopard. Provided you're on an Intel Mac, and not a PPC Mac.


----------



## kreiff (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree with namenotfound, they will definitely allow users to upgrade from the last few releases. Though I would be careful about using an upgrade. I've heard plenty of horror stories about people upgrading from leopard to snow leopard and having major issues.

If you have the time it might be better to buy the full version, reformat your computer and reinstall everything. It'll be a pain, but you likely won't have any upgrade issues.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

kreiff said:


> I agree with namenotfound, they will definitely allow users to upgrade from the last few releases. Though I would be careful about using an upgrade. I've heard plenty of horror stories about people upgrading from leopard to snow leopard and having major issues.
> 
> If you have the time it might be better to buy the full version, reformat your computer and reinstall everything. It'll be a pain, but you likely won't have any upgrade issues.


I upgraded from Tiger to Leopard, and then from Leopard to Snow Leopard without a problem. Maybe I'm just the exception, but I'm fine with upgrading.


----------



## kreiff (Mar 23, 2011)

namenotfound said:


> I upgraded from Tiger to Leopard, and then from Leopard to Snow Leopard without a problem. Maybe I'm just the exception, but I'm fine with upgrading.


You're definitely lucky. Probably not the exception...if there were widespread problems I think there would be more about it online. I read the following article a couple days after Snow Leopard was released...for whatever reason it put me off to upgrading on mac. It would be a major bummer for me to lose access to mail and have to figure out how to fix it...

http://onsoftware.en.softonic.com/dont-upgrade-to-snow-leopard-until-youve-read-this

In the end, I guess I'm just one of those people that likes to solve simple problems in complicated ways..

i.e. reformatting and reinstalling rather than upgrading.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm not sure if I want to upgrade to Lion anyway... the OS will be centered around multi-touch gestures. I can program any gesture I want right now with my Magic Mouse and the BetterTouchTool app, but the surface isn't really big enough to comfortably do 4 and 5 finger gestures. And I don't feel like buying a Magic Trackpad for my iMac.

Lion seems to be more catered to the newer MacBook Pros/Airs that has unlimited multi-touch trackpads built in. My MBP is from 2007, and the multi-touch is limited to two-finger swipes (up/down and left/right scrolling) and two-finger taps (for right-click). I can't do any of the cool things they demo, like two-finger rotate of pics in iPhoto.


----------



## herc (Aug 9, 2004)

Considering what I have read here, I will stick with my OS X 10.5.8 (Leopard).

Thanks to both of you for your input.

Regards,

herc :up:


----------

